# Multiple Concealed Carry weapons?



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

This is multiple questions in one. Do you have one handgun dedicated to ccw or more? If more do you change depending on what your wearing or the situation? Does anyone ever conceal two guns at the same time? Maybe you have one that is dedicated to staying in your vehicle at all times?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I have one dedicated CPL firearm that is my everyday, it is small enough to go anywhere with anything... which also means I'm more inclined to carry everywhere, everyday. If I'm going to a more dangerous area (Detroit) I'll pack a mid or full size.

I don't carry a BU gun unless I'm on duty... and don't think it's needed for general CPL carry (especially if you carry a good folding knife). If you are going somewhere that you feel you need 2 guns to be safe, maybe you shouldn't be going there in the first place. There's a fine line between prepared & paranoid. 

I NEVER leave guns in my vehicle... one of the most common places bad guys get theirs is by finding em' during LFA's (larceny from vehicle). You'd be surprised how many people leave handguns in glove boxes when they park somewhere. A gun in your vehicle is not as good as one on your person. I am fortunate I can carry anywhere due to my job... so I do.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

PX4 Compact or Subcompact works for me(one at a time), if needed I will pack a spare magazine, but w/ 15+1, 16+1 or 17+1 a single magazine generally fills the bill. Same action, nearly same platform, same trigger and I shoot them both often. Unless you live where your vehicle is in a home garage I don't like leaving a firearm in the vehicle(auto burglary) and law abiding citizens and LE's don't need anymore weapons falling into criminals hands.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i generally carry a Glock 27 and a spare mag. if more discretion is needed i will carry an Airweight.

and i generally keep a full frame auto (Glock or Sig) in the truck with 3-4 spare mags just in case the zombies come while i'm out of the house.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> I NEVER leave guns in my vehicle... one of the most common places bad guys get theirs is by finding em' during LFA's (larceny from vehicle). You'd be surprised how many people leave handguns in glove boxes when they park somewhere. A gun in your vehicle is not as good as one on your person. I am fortunate I can carry anywhere due to my job... so I do.


Out of curiosity, where do you suggest leaving one's CCW, for those not so fortunate?

KG


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

If you have to leave your gun in your vehicle, I suggest a safe that bolts to the trunk interior... at least it isen't simply loose in the glove box, under the seat or arm rest compartmnt.

If your going somewhere where your not able to carry, commonly bars or stadiums for most people... you may want to think about if you should carry to that location (especially if it's a high crime area or parked for an extended period of time) . If you know your going out for a wild night of consuming alcohol, you may want to leave a firearm at home. Seen a lot of drunks waving guns around in parking lots. Not everybody who owns a firearm is a responsible owner.

The OP was asking about dedicated in-vehicle firearms... which is not a good idea in general. If your firearm is in your vehicle, don't make it accessible in the event the vehicle is broken into... just as you would make it inaccessible in your home to an intruder while your away.

This is just my opinion from what I see on the streets... the world is not like it used to be. A lot of wolves out there and too many sheep.

As commonly stated in here "Your milage may vary".


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

I own 1911's. Milspecs.

I usually carry whichever one I'm carrying, then I switch, and carry others for a while.

I've never carried more than one weapon. 

I leave it in my pickup whenever I feel like it. Reasons vary.

I use Sparks VM-IIs, (although that may change, Sparks has a weird attitude, that comes through on his web page. I can do without attitude.) which are easy to snap off, and then I just shove the weapon and holster between the seats, and cover it with a rag.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

OHshooter said:


> This is multiple questions in one. Do you have one handgun dedicated to ccw or more? If more do you change depending on what your wearing or the situation? Does anyone ever conceal two guns at the same time? Maybe you have one that is dedicated to staying in your vehicle at all times?


One good rule to remember . Never reveal to friends ,family etc. that you keep a gun in your vehicle. I would also suggest not to let friends,etc. have knowledge that you are carrying .
You don't need anybody in your group, to depend on you for backup ,,because they know you are carrying .
A group member may step up or escalate a situation , when maybe ordinarily he would not.


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

I have three favorite carry guns, sp101 3in.327 fed, glock 19 and 1911 milspec for jacket weather, extra mags or speedloaders. Though open carry is legal I always concealthe gun, don't want any unwanted attention and even friends don't know I am armed. Never leave gun in my vehicle and have no decals or bumper stickers to indicate any connection to firearms. This all fits into my low profile attitude.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

I've carried the same gun concealed every day for over twelve years, usually with one Bianchi Speed Strip reload--though at my advanced age if I have to reload I'm probably pretty much some thug's lunch anyway. Have never carried a second gun. My substitute for that is staying the hell out of areas where I might conceivably need one. I don't go to bars, or make passes at married women since I quit drinking, so that's not a problem.

Call me a sentimental old fool, but I don't choose to be armed to the teeth and at Condition Orange all the time.


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Interesting points about not letting even your friends or family know. I never considered that. Although I'm pretty sure by now everyone close to me just assumes it. As to my original post one of the reasons I asked is because I was thinking of carrying my mini revolver as a backup. Afterall its actually smaller and easier to carry then a extra magazine. I also can keep it on me in any situation where I can't conceal my main weapon and leave that in the car.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

kerrycork said:


> I have three favorite carry guns, sp101 3in.327 fed, glock 19 and 1911 milspec for jacket weather, extra mags or speedloaders. Though open carry is legal I always concealthe gun, don't want any unwanted attention and even friends don't know I am armed. Never leave gun in my vehicle and have no decals or bumper stickers to indicate any connection to firearms. This all fits into my low profile attitude.


Great point on the decals n stickers. I want to put the NRA sticker on the window, but then I do not want to advertise either


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

hell, half of the folks in my "neighborhood" (aka the county) have gun racks in the back window of their trucks and almost all of us have at least an NRA sticker somewhere. nobody around here messes with anything that isn't theirs. leaving windows down and keys in the ignition when you go into the grocery store is commonplace. the local mechanic parks your car outside the shop and leaves it unlocked with the keys under the sun visor when he's done working on it. 

it must suck to live in the city.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Broondog said:


> hell, half of the folks in my "neighborhood" (aka the county) have gun racks in the back window of their trucks and almost all of us have at least an NRA sticker somewhere. nobody around here messes with anything that isn't theirs. leaving windows down and keys in the ignition when you go into the grocery store is commonplace. the local mechanic parks your car outside the shop and leaves it unlocked with the keys under the sun visor when he's done working on it.
> 
> it must suck to live in the city.


I know just the type of living your talking about. It's a beautiful thing. Been there.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

OHshooter said:


> This is multiple questions in one. Do you have one handgun dedicated to ccw or more? If more do you change depending on what your wearing or the situation? Does anyone ever conceal two guns at the same time? Maybe you have one that is dedicated to staying in your vehicle at all times?


My primary carry gun, maybe over around 90% of the time, is one of my gen3 Glock 23's. I use if for both open and concealed carry. The other guns in my carry stable are a couple of other Glocks, three Smith and Wesson M&P's, four Karh's, and one Ruger. While that might seem a lot, as you mentioned it's determined by where I'm going, what I'm wearing, and under what conditions I might find myself. As for BUG (Back Up Gun), I rarely do this.

I would suggest listening to TAPnRACK's sage advice. He knows from whence he speaks. Avoid leaving any gun in your car whenever possible. Your carry gun in your car is not on your person and while there may be some places in your area or state where you can't carry, I suggest avoiding them. If you can't, then leave your gun at home and just go to that place only and then return home. Example might be a local courthouse where you might be on jury duty. Just go there and then return to your home when released for the day.

Broondog writes about how easy and simple it is in his locale where he can have gun racks with guns in trucks, leave keys in ignitions, etc, without concern. This is truly a nice thing and a pleasure for him, no doubt. But in so many parts of our nation, we just cannot do this anymore. I live in a very nice area which is quite affluent, yet we still have our problems, most of which are B&E's through unlocked doors and windows. There was a carjacking and abduction of a women a few years ago in broad daylight from a large shopping center parking lot. So anything CAN happen pretty much anywhere. Carry safe and always carry when possible.


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

I live in a small rural village, quiet and affluent. Sometimes I go to town where the bad guys hang out and my logic is what they don't know can't hurt me. A few years back I was approached by two punks in their 20s and when they saw what I had under my jacket they drove away. Three weeks ago there was an armed robbery at out local P.O.that serves about 4 or 5 hundred people. At one time it was as Broondog says here, but it ain't that way now.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> My primary carry gun, maybe over around 90% of the time, is one of my gen3 Glock 23's. I use if for both open and concealed carry. The other guns in my carry stable are a couple of other Glocks, three Smith and Wesson M&P's, four Karh's, and one Ruger. While that might seem a lot, as you mentioned it's determined by where I'm going, what I'm wearing, and under what conditions I might find myself. As for BUG (Back Up Gun), I rarely do this.
> 
> I would suggest listening to TAPnRACK's sage advice. He knows from whence he speaks. Avoid leaving any gun in your car whenever possible. Your carry gun in your car is not on your person and while there may be some places in your area or state where you can't carry, I suggest avoiding them. If you can't, then leave your gun at home and just go to that place only and then return home. Example might be a local courthouse where you might be on jury duty. Just go there and then return to your home when released for the day.
> 
> Broondog writes about how easy and simple it is in his locale where he can have gun racks with guns in trucks, leave keys in ignitions, etc, without concern. This is truly a nice thing and a pleasure for him, no doubt. But in so many parts of our nation, we just cannot do this anymore. I live in a very nice area which is quite affluent, yet we still have our problems, most of which are B&E's through unlocked doors and windows. There was a carjacking and abduction of a women a few years ago in broad daylight from a large shopping center parking lot. So anything CAN happen pretty much anywhere. Carry safe and always carry when possible.


I think Broondog owns all the land!!!


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

pic said:


> I think Broondog owns all the land!!!


nope, just my little slice. i left a little for the rest of you.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

If I were that paranoid about friends or family, I'd get new friends or family.

It must suck to have friends or family you can't trust.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Jammersix said:


> If I were that paranoid about friends or family, I'd get new friends or family.
> 
> It must suck to have friends or family you can't trust.


It's mostly not the friends n family that you need to worry about. It's how talk can travel and reach the wrong set of ears.
If you kept 50,000$ stashed in your house ? Would you tell your family n friends about it.
I'm not saying or suggesting being paranoid ,we like to brag and show off our nice things we have, nothing wrong with that..
But use your head on certain things that you reveal.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

pic said:


> I know just the type of living your talking about. It's a beautiful thing. Been there.


I have to admit I loved growing up in my small city-neighborhood.. We had no video games. My neighborhood was full of kids, we played baseball, football , hockey, basketball. We would be playing a baseball game and another team waiting to play the winner. This was not an organized league, just neighborhood kids choosing teams.
There were no drugs around. This all came later. I seen the good times along with the steady deterioration of the neighborhood


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> It's mostly not the friends n family that you need to worry about. *It's how talk can travel and reach the wrong set of ears.*
> If you kept 50,000$ stashed in your house ? Would you tell your family n friends about it.
> I'm not saying or suggesting being paranoid ,we like to brag and show off our nice things we have, nothing wrong with that..
> But use your head on certain things that you reveal.


There is a lot of truth to this. The old saying, "Loose lips sinks ships" from WWII can be applied to a number of things. People do make mistakes and someone could let out something about a neighbor's hobby that could be heard by the wrong ears.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

pic said:


> I have to admit I loved growing up in my small city-neighborhood.. We had no video games. My neighborhood was full of kids, we played baseball, football , hockey, basketball. We would be playing a baseball game and another team waiting to play the winner. This was not an organized league, just neighborhood kids choosing teams.
> There were no drugs around. This all came later. I seen the good times along with the steady deterioration of the neighborhood


i hear ya man. good times!

i grew up on the outskirts of a little town in western MO. playing outside was the norm. no video games or cell phones. even remembering your friends phone number only required 4 digits. you could take off on your bike in the morning and the sun told you when it was lunchtime. when porch lights started coming on you knew it was time to head home. you could take your allowance (50 cents) to the TG&Y and get quite a haul of candy or a hot wheels. gas was 25-30 cents and there was always something good playing at the drive-in. good times!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Broondog said:


> i hear ya man. good times!
> 
> i grew up on the outskirts of a little town in western MO. playing outside was the norm. no video games or cell phones. even remembering your friends phone number only required 4 digits. you could take off on your bike in the morning and the sun told you when it was lunchtime. when porch lights started coming on you knew it was time to head home. you could take your allowance (50 cents) to the TG&Y and get quite a haul of candy or a hot wheels. gas was 25-30 cents and there was always something good playing at the drive-in. good times!


When the street lights came on, you better be walking up the front steps ASAP,lol.
I use to deliver the morning newspaper , and the evening paper. 50 cents a week for the evening newspaper six days a week ..
I remember everyone crying when JFK was assassinated, Martin Luther king, and Robert Kennedy .
I remember Apollo 8.
Remember the black n white tv's. the vertical flip ,lol.
I m talking off topic. Sorry guys


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

pic said:


> It's mostly not the friends n family that you need to worry about.


I feel sorry for those of you in this situation.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Broondog said:


> i hear ya man. good times!
> 
> i grew up on the outskirts of a little town in western MO. playing outside was the norm. no video games or cell phones. even remembering your friends phone number only required 4 digits. you could take off on your bike in the morning and the sun told you when it was lunchtime. when porch lights started coming on you knew it was time to head home. you could take your allowance (50 cents) to the TG&Y and get quite a haul of candy or a hot wheels. gas was 25-30 cents and there was always something good playing at the drive-in. good times!


Sounds like we both grew up in pretty much the same surroundings with the same good times to be had as kids. I grew up in the 50's (wow, was it that long ago??) in a small city about 6 miles from Washington, DC. Back in those days life for kids was pretty simple and a heck of a lot of fun.

Movies were 20 cents and popcorn at the movies was 15 cents... 25 for twice buttered popcorn and they used real melted butter! Ah yes, drive-in theaters. Great when you are a teenager. As kids, we rode our bikes everywhere and our moms (they stayed at home to raise the family back then) didn't really worry about us. We had a blast.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Sounds like we both grew up in pretty much the same surroundings with the same good times to be had as kids. I grew up in the 50's (wow, was it that long ago??) in a small city about 6 miles from Washington, DC. Back in those days life for kids was pretty simple and a heck of a lot of fun.
> 
> Movies were 20 cents and popcorn at the movies was 15 cents... 25 for twice buttered popcorn and they used real melted butter! Ah yes, drive-in theaters. Great when you are a teenager. As kids, we rode our bikes everywhere and our moms (they stayed at home to raise the family back then) didn't really worry about us. We had a blast.


.children were raised by their mothers. Not the local daycare


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> .children were raised by their mothers. Not the local daycare


Yep. And we are better for it.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

pic said:


> Great point on the decals n stickers. I want to put the NRA sticker on the window, but then I do not want to advertise either


i agree....i would like to put stickers on my car, but it just tells everybody that i have a gun... i just put the stickers on my old fridge in my garage.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i guess i best not go to the city then!










and i don't think you even want to know what my license plate says. :mrgreen:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice truck, stickers are cool.


----------



## dogshawred (Apr 13, 2013)

*Back when times were better*



pic said:


> I have to admit I loved growing up in my small city-neighborhood.. We had no video games. My neighborhood was full of kids, we played baseball, football , hockey, basketball. We would be playing a baseball game and another team waiting to play the winner. This was not an organized league, just neighborhood kids choosing teams.
> There were no drugs around. This all came later. I seen the good times along with the steady deterioration of the neighborhood





Broondog said:


> i hear ya man. good times!
> 
> i grew up on the outskirts of a little town in western MO. playing outside was the norm. no video games or cell phones. even remembering your friends phone number only required 4 digits. you could take off on your bike in the morning and the sun told you when it was lunchtime. when porch lights started coming on you knew it was time to head home. you could take your allowance (50 cents) to the TG&Y and get quite a haul of candy or a hot wheels. gas was 25-30 cents and there was always something good playing at the drive-in. good times!





pic said:


> When the street lights came on, you better be walking up the front steps ASAP,lol.
> I use to deliver the morning newspaper , and the evening paper. 50 cents a week for the evening newspaper six days a week ..
> I remember everyone crying when JFK was assassinated, Martin Luther king, and Robert Kennedy .
> I remember Apollo 8.
> ...





SouthernBoy said:


> Sounds like we both grew up in pretty much the same surroundings with the same good times to be had as kids. I grew up in the 50's (wow, was it that long ago??) in a small city about 6 miles from Washington, DC. Back in those days life for kids was pretty simple and a heck of a lot of fun.
> 
> Movies were 20 cents and popcorn at the movies was 15 cents... 25 for twice buttered popcorn and they used real melted butter! Ah yes, drive-in theaters. Great when you are a teenager. As kids, we rode our bikes everywhere and our moms (they stayed at home to raise the family back then) didn't really worry about us. We had a blast.


It was the timing that you are all remembering. A time in out nations history when the social concious was still intact and was centered around family values. With the decay of societal values has come an apathy that has created generations of citizens more worried about themselves than their community/neighborhood. The very electronics that we enjoy and use to discuss amongst ourselves these topics has cause more harm than good to our societies moral character creating individuals without any imagination or ability to entertain themselves for more than 5 minutes.
I too remember the days when you never worried about anything happening to you that you didn't cause yourself because you were stupid, like jumping from on branch in a tree to another branch in the tree think you were Tarzan (didn't turn out well, but I'm still alive)
While our memories will all keep us warm and wishing for better times it is up to our generation to pass on to whomever we can what we know about our 2A Rights and the sport of shooting. 
Make the time, take the time to encourage your family, friends, acquantances and those curious about what you are carrying to become involved in a shoot sport in some manner, any manner for it will only survive after we are gone if we have exposed fresh blood to OUR sport.

Only carry one weapon at a time and never leave a weapon in my vehicle unattended. If someone says I can't take it into their establishment I find one who will and give them my money, it's only right don't you know. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

I leave my weapon in my truck whenever it suits me.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Jammersix said:


> I leave my weapon in my truck whenever it suits me.


Me too


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Back to the thread topic about carrying multiple weapons.
I was shooting my glock at some targets, then switched to my 1911 . It was a big difference between the two . The fine trigger on the 1911 actually caught me by surprise the first shot .. Maybe next time I'll shoot the 1911 first ,then the spongy Glock trigger second.
But I sometimes carry the two at the same time and need to stay aware of differences the two guns possess


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah my friends and family, I trust with my life!

I really don't have to worry about those situation, fortunately!


----------

